# Canada getting access to Polish helicopters by summer



## RackMaster (Jun 6, 2008)

Great news.  It's only 2 but it will help things out greatly.  Thanks to our Polish Brothers! ;)



> *Canada getting access to Polish helicopters by summer*
> 
> *Last Updated:   Friday, June  6, 2008 |  1:55 PM ET  Comments14Recommend5*
> 
> ...


----------



## Pete031 (Jun 6, 2008)

LOL.... WOW. We need to sort out our air assets.


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 6, 2008)

Pete031 said:


> LOL.... WOW. We need to sort out our air assets.



Would you really want to fly around over there in the birds we have now? :uhh:


----------



## pardus (Jun 6, 2008)

Are the Polak birds any better?


----------



## Pete031 (Jun 6, 2008)

Not at all. I don't think we should be relying on anyone for Air transport. 

Our Air assets are a joke. Why we don't have CF/18's over there helping out us ground troops is fucked. Let alone helo's that can transport us around.

Don't get me wrong, I am thankful to the other countries for helping us out, but we need to get our act together.


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 6, 2008)

They would be great recce platforms or to provide over watch but they aren't sure how they would operate in that climate.  I've heard that with a possible engine upgrade, that it could handle the add-on armour and the climate.

http://www.airforce.forces.gc.ca/site/equip/ch146/specs_e.asp


----------



## pardus (Jun 6, 2008)

I hear you.
When NZ deployed a company to a Brit Battalion in Bosnia the brits had to deploy extra men/gear to protect us as we were so pathetic.


----------



## Pete031 (Jun 6, 2008)

On the ground, we are second to none, however, We just don't spend the money in the right places when it comes to the airforce. 

Have you heard about the F.A.G.'s?
Fast Assault Griffen?


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 6, 2008)

Pete031 said:


> On the ground, we are second to none, however, We just don't spend the money in the right places when it comes to the airforce.
> 
> Have you heard about the *F.A.G.'s*?
> Fast Assault Griffen?



LMAO, no but I've seen a lot of them in the airforce.  

There's been so many different ideas for reincarnating those fucking things just to save face and make it look like we didn't waste more money.  One thing the CF is good at, doing well with the junk they give us.


----------



## Pete031 (Jun 6, 2008)

gdamadg said:


> LMAO, no but I've seen a lot of them in the airforce.
> 
> There's been so many different ideas for reincarnating those fucking things just to save face and make it look like we didn't waste more money.  One thing the CF is good at, doing well with the junk they give us.



Apparently it is happening man. Putting dual .50's on the side and they will run convoy escort. I'm not holding my breath, but they are schedualed for the next task force.


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 6, 2008)

Pete031 said:


> Apparently it is happening man. Putting dual .50's on the side and they will run convoy escort. I'm not holding my breath, but they are schedualed for the next task force.



It'll be interesting to see if it materializes. I've seen some footage of testing it before, it's possible.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jun 6, 2008)

EUFOR used them Birds alot in Bosnia/Kosovo..I think they were Ukrainians..Solid platforms and not a bad word ever said..


----------



## AWP (Jun 6, 2008)

I can't fathom deploying a battle group of that size without any organic lift capabilities. It is even more criminal that 2-3 years down the road and it STILL doesn't have any.


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 6, 2008)

Freefalling said:


> I can't fathom deploying a battle group of that size without any organic lift capabilities. *It is even more criminal that 2-3 years down the road and it STILL doesn't have any.*



We've been in country needing and wanting some sort of lift capability since 2003.   It was only since we did the move South that it supposedly "justified" the push to our political masters to grease the pocket books.


----------

